# MBTI+ Career Temperament: Service-oriented, Project-oriented, and Discovery-oriented People



## Sparky

People have different ways of finding fulfillment, and specific preferences and needs for what feels fulfilling. While the characteristics are similar in that they all pertain to someone's love language, like affirmation, service, or gifting, they can be defined as being service-oriented, project-oriented, and discovery-oriented. All three career orientations are used, though people will have a primary preference and secondary preferences.

Certain people prefer to feel like they have contributed something as a team, or working as a group member. Others want to be of service, to feel like they are needed. Still others prefer the feeling of stretching what is known or possible, to test and go beyond the limits of human capabilities. The project-oriented group often work well as engineers and programmers, who feel gratified by developing a useful product. The service-oriented group work well as customer specialists, receptionists, artists, writers, and teachers. The discovery-oriented people enjoy theoretical physics, mathematics, and as researchers.

A person has preference for one, and secondary and tertiary preferences for the others. For example, one might have a preference for the service-oriented profession, helping people find joy, while possessing a secondary preference for discovery. This means the person helps people, while also encourages them to discover new ideas and wonders. Someone might have a primary preference for projects, with a secondary preference for service. This encourages them to develop useful items that are of great service for society, like bridges and roads, transportation methods, and communication devices. Someone who is discovery and project oriented will be encouraged to explore new areas, learn from different cultures, and come up with ideas for societal benefit.

(January 14, 2022 update)
There is a link between the Work Temperament, with its Psychic Modalities, and the Orwell Temperament. There is also a link between the Orwell Temperament, and the Career Temperament. Interestingly, the Flexible-oriented Career Temperament is different from the other three for the ENTP, in that they are either Affirmation primary with hands-on learner, or of the secondary love language being primary (like being either Physical Intimacy Love Language or Quality Time Love Language), as opposed to having Affirmation primary with auditory learner like for the other three.

*Team-oriented people* (previously called Project-oriented) prefer to work in a group setting with team members.

*Audience-oriented people* (previously called Service-oriented) prefer to work with an audience.

*Independence-oriented people* (previously called Discovery-oriented) prefer to work alone or independently.

*Flexible-oriented people* are fine with all three types of work environment.

*For the INFJ, physical intimacy love language:

Team-oriented *INFJ are those of the Strategist Orwell Temperament.
*Audience-oriented *INFJ are those of the Conformist Orwell Temperament
*Independence-oriented *INFJ are those of the Pioneer Orwell Temperament
*Flexible-oriented *INFJ are those of the Enabler Orwell Temperament

*For ENTP, affirmation intimacy love language and physical intimacy love language:

Team-oriented* ENTP are those of the Enabler Orwell Temperament
*Audience-oriented* ENTP are those of the Conformist Orwell Temperament
*Independence-oriented* ENTP are those of the Pioneer Orwell Temperament
*Flexible-oriented* ENTP are those of the Strategist Orwell Temperament. In this case, they are either of the Affirmation love language primary Physical Intimacy Love Language secondary, hands-on learner, or of the Physical-Intimacy Love Language. The Affirmation love language primary Physical Intimacy Love Language secondary, auditory learner are either Conformist, Enabler, or Pioneer.


----------



## lifeinterminals

With that in mind, it sounds like I skew towards a dominant preference for projects, with a secondary preference for discovery. Is this something you came up with, or were you referencing something?


----------



## Sparky

lifeinterminals said:


> With that in mind, it sounds like I skew towards a dominant preference for projects, with a secondary preference for discovery. Is this something you came up with, or were you referencing something?


It's something I just thought out, after wondering about what work people find fulfilling, and what they would rather be doing. Having a project-oriented preference, and discovery-oriented secondary preference means you will be attracted to product development, and learning, tinkering and researching while you create something as a team member. I'm Service-oriented primary, and Discovery-oriented secondary, which means I like working with what I know helping others, while bringing wonder, fun, and excitement to people.


----------



## PiT

I am usually skeptical of proposed new personality theories, but I like this one. Tying it into MBTI, F-types will tend towards service, while Te-users would prefer project-orientation and Ti-users would go to discovery-orientation. I can also see this revolving on enneatype.

For me, I would be Project > Discovery > Service.


----------



## jcal

PiT said:


> Tying it into MBTI, F-types will tend towards service, while Te-users would prefer project-orientation and Ti-users would go to discovery-orientation. I can also see this revolving on enneatype.



As an E5 Te-Aux, I have difficulty deciding whether Project or Discovery is dominant for me... they're very close. I think that Si can also drive a quest for Discovery... just not the exact same way as Ti would. Si doesn't look at discovery as "food for thought" as a Ti user might, it's a more basic need to expand it's reference library... the more you know the less likely you are to be surprised or disoriented by new things that come your way. 

No question that Service is last for me. It's not that I consciously avoid it or have no empathy for others at all, but I essentially have no innate drive towards it. If I become aware of a need (usually from outside influence) I don't "feel" a need to do something, but I can rationalize that it's a situation in need of improvement to get myself onboard, then I just approach it like any other project. 

With a very slight edge to Project, I would say, for me, it's *Project ≈ Discovery >>> Service*.


----------



## SirCanSir

I think thats probably something that changes the older you become.

Taking into account your theory my preferences go like this: 
*Discovery >= Project > Service*

But im still kind of young to be thinking a lot about service, i might have a need for that type of fullfillment when im older. Its probably rarer to see young people who ve got dreams and goals to answer "service" here.


----------



## lifeinterminals

PiT said:


> I am usually skeptical of proposed new personality theories, but I like this one. Tying it into MBTI, F-types will tend towards service, while Te-users would prefer project-orientation and Ti-users would go to discovery-orientation. I can also see this revolving on enneatype.
> 
> For me, I would be Project > Discovery > Service.


I'm thinking heavy T-users would be a better fit for project-oriented types, and heavy N-users would be big on discovery.


----------



## PiT

jcal said:


> As an E5 Te-Aux, I have difficulty deciding whether Project or Discovery is dominant for me... they're very close. I think that Si can also drive a quest for Discovery... just not the exact same way as Ti would. Si doesn't look at discovery as "food for thought" as a Ti user might, it's a more basic need to expand it's reference library... the more you know the less likely you are to be surprised or disoriented by new things that come your way.
> 
> No question that Service is last for me. It's not that I consciously avoid it or have no empathy for others at all, but I essentially have no innate drive towards it. If I become aware of a need (usually from outside influence) I don't "feel" a need to do something, but I can rationalize that it's a situation in need of improvement to get myself onboard, then I just approach it like any other project.
> 
> With a very slight edge to Project, I would say, for me, it's *Project ≈ Discovery >>> Service*.


When I mentioned Enneagram, one of the things that came to mind was that E5 would predispose someone towards Discovery, since its attitude boils down to "knowledge is power". As such, your response doesn't necessarily surprise me.



lifeinterminals said:


> I'm thinking heavy T-users would be a better fit for project-oriented types, and heavy N-users would be big on discovery.


That is an interesting idea. The way that it is formulated here, Discovery sounds like a very NT (and particularly INTP) focus. I pulled out the TP part, since Ti-types focus on building a theory of the world based on their personal application of logic. With that said, I could see the N preference playing a factor as well. An archetypal NF-type would probably be interested in a personal/spiritual form of discovery.


----------



## lifeinterminals

PiT said:


> That is an interesting idea. The way that it is formulated here, Discovery sounds like a very NT (and particularly INTP) focus. I pulled out the TP part, since Ti-types focus on building a theory of the world based on their personal application of logic. With that said, I could see the N preference playing a factor as well. An archetypal NF-type would probably be interested in a personal/spiritual form of discovery.


Shooting from the hip here, I think this might be at least a loose fit:

*Project-Oriented (P)* - May revolve around T in general, likely ST types

P - ISTP, INTJ, ESTJ, ENTJ

P/D - INTP

P/S - ISTJ

*Discovery (D)* - May revolve around Pe doms/auxes

D - ENTP, ESTP, ESFP, ISFP

D/S - ENFP, INFP

*Service (S)* - May revolve around F in general, likely F dom or aux

S - ESFJ

S/P - ISFJ

S/D -ENFJ, INFJ

--

Feel free to pick this apart. Nothing's set in stone in my head yet.


----------



## Sparky

An ENFP can be project-oriented primary, and discovery-oriented secondary, while an INTJ can be discovery-oriented primary, and project-oriented secondary. This might have something to do with MBTI in conjunction with political types, temperaments, learning styles, and love language. More research is needed.


----------



## lifeinterminals

Sparky said:


> An ENFP can be project-oriented primary, and discovery-oriented secondary, while an INTJ can be discovery-oriented primary, and project-oriented secondary. This might have something to do with MBTI in conjunction with political types, temperaments, learning styles, and love language. More research is needed.


Yeah, I agree with you about INTJs. Trying to see how ENFPs would be a good fit for project-oriented primary. I think any type could technically be any of these, but I'm trying to guess which of these would make up the bulk of the distribution. Kind of reminds me of the Enneagram in that respect.


----------



## Sparky

The quality of Project-oriented is truth, that for Service-oriented is love, while it's joy for Discovery-oriented.


----------



## Sparky

A person with Project-oriented as primary preference will bring truthful wonder to those around him by simply being. The love projection for Project-oriented as secondary preference is truthful wonder

A person with Service-oriented as primary preference will bring love to those around him by being. The love projection for Service-oriented as secondary preference is love. 

A person with Discovery-oriented as primary preference will bring joy to those around him by being. The love projection for Discovery-oriented as secondary preference is joy

For example, if your primary preference is Project-oriented, and your secondary preference is Discovery-oriented, you will bring truthful wonder to those close to you, while projecting joy to those you care about. On the other-hand, if your primary preference is Discovery-oriented, you will bring joy to those close to you, while having secondary preference for Project-oriented means you project truthful wonder to those you care about.

The quality of the tertiary preference will be the thing that the person seeks. For example, if he is loving to be around, and projecting love, then he will seek out truthful wonder. If he is truthfully wonderful to be around, and projecting joy, he will seek love. This seeking of the tertiary preference quality does not mean romantic compatibility, just that it helps the person grow and live a more fulfilling life.


----------



## Sparky

The person with Project-oriented primary will need to understand appreciation.

The person with Service-oriented primary will need to understand satisfaction.

The person with Explorer-oriented primary will need to understand gratitude.

A person has one primary, and his secondary can differ depending on his resting mode. For example, a person with Service-oriented primary will have an Explorer-oriented secondary when doing something he enjoys or while he's in a restful mood. However, this becomes Project-oriented secondary when he is concentrating, whether through reading or writing. Alternatively, he can have a Service-oriented primary, and Project-oriented secondary, which becomes Explorer-oriented secondary depending on what he's doing.


----------



## Sparky

People's secondary projection is also what they project internally. For example, if their secondary orientation is Service, they will project love to people, and feel love and fulfillment from within. If their secondary orientation is Discovery, then they will project joy to people, and feel joy within, even if they might be Project-oriented primary (symbolizing wonder and appreciation), or Service-oriented primary (symbolizing love and satisfaction).


----------



## ilovegoodcheese

mmh... interesting simplyfication of ennagram... this one for sure will work better, at least error probablity is just 2/3  !

but if you ambition to recreate ennagramm ++ with just 3 types (let's call it TRIagram  !! ) let me help you and suggest you to add somehow some "validation need" in it. Everyone (or nearly everyone) wishes recognition and validation, so perhaps this can be i'm seeking validation through XXX.

But personally i think I'm somehow project oriented (my project is to have fun) but also discovery oriented (i get bored with old stuff so I need to discover new things to have fun!). Arrgg... i think you need more classes... were you will put me?


----------



## pwowq

Sparky said:


> People have different ways of finding fulfillment, and specific preferences and needs for what feels fulfilling. While the characteristics are similar in that they all pertain to someone's love language, like affirmation, service, or gifting, they can be defined as being service-oriented, project-oriented, and discovery-oriented. All three career orientations are used, though people will have a primary preference and secondary preferences.
> 
> Certain people prefer to feel like they have contributed something as a team, or working as a group member. Others want to be of service, to feel like they are needed. Still others prefer the feeling of stretching what is known or possible, to test and go beyond the limits of human capabilities. The project-oriented group often work well as engineers and programmers, who feel gratified by developing a useful product. The service-oriented group work well as customer specialists, receptionists, artists, writers, and teachers. The discovery-oriented people enjoy theoretical physics, mathematics, and as researchers.
> 
> A person has preference for one, and secondary and tertiary preferences for the others. For example, one might have a preference for the service-oriented profession, helping people find joy, while possessing a secondary preference for discovery. This means the person helps people, while also encourages them to discover new ideas and wonders. Someone might have a primary preference for projects, with a secondary preference for service. This encourages them to develop useful items that are of great service for society, like bridges and roads, transportation methods, and communication devices. Someone who is discovery and project oriented will be encouraged to explore new areas, learn from different cultures, and come up with ideas for societal benefit.


My current job requires me to be service oriented and nothing else. Strangely I'm happy with that.

At home or while travelling I'm exclusively discovery oriented. Creating, fueling and dumping never ending "projects"/ideas without goals.


----------



## Sparky

ilovegoodcheese said:


> mmh... interesting simplyfication of ennagram... this one for sure will work better, at least error probablity is just 2/3  !
> 
> but if you ambition to recreate ennagramm ++ with just 3 types (let's call it TRIagram  !! ) let me help you and suggest you to add somehow some "validation need" in it. Everyone (or nearly everyone) wishes recognition and validation, so perhaps this can be i'm seeking validation through XXX.
> 
> But personally i think I'm somehow project oriented (my project is to have fun) but also discovery oriented (i get bored with old stuff so I need to discover new things to have fun!). Arrgg... i think you need more classes... were you will put me?


You might be Discovery-oriented primary (people around you feel joyful having you), and Service-oriented secondary (you feel love from within, and project love unto others and in all you do). I'm not too familiar with Enneagram, though I've studied it once, and find that it's difficult to delineate a border between one and another. 



pwowq said:


> My current job requires me to be service oriented and nothing else. Strangely I'm happy with that.
> 
> At home or while travelling I'm exclusively discovery oriented. Creating, fueling and dumping never ending "projects"/ideas without goals.


You might be Project-oriented primary (you like working on a team, and creating something useful or wonderful for society), and Service-oriented secondary (you project love into all you do, and those you associate with)

Here is a summary of the three:

Discovery-oriented represents joy, and learns about gratitude the most
Project-oriented represents wonder, and learns about appreciation the most
Service-oriented represents love, and learns about satisfaction the most


----------



## pwowq

@Sparky. If the three preferences is what you say you're correct in your analysis. I did what I usually do, keeping it "real&literal" when interpreting things. 

I thought:

Project - Likes assist in getting stuff done and establishing timelines and goals. Getting shit efficient and done. 

Service - Likes to help and support. Caring for the little extra that makes peoples lives, situations and endeavors easier.

Discovery - Likes to learn and develop. Patient when trying to understand things.


----------



## ilovegoodcheese

Sparky said:


> You might be Discovery-oriented primary (people around you feel joyful having you), and Service-oriented secondary (you feel love from within, and project love unto others and in all you do).


That sounds nice! thank you! 
but also quite ENFPish.... mmh... :violin:
.


Sparky said:


> I'm not too familiar with Enneagram, though I've studied it once, and find that it's difficult to delineate a border between one and another.


yes, plus names are impossible to remember... i think again the concept of ennagram is intersting but the way is implemented is too confusing, plus the same test is too short for the 9 variants with wings. Classification strategies always have the same granularity problems, if too few classes individuals are poolled together and precision is insufficiency, so classes are meaningless, if too many classes, the same individual is artificially and randomly assigned to one or another, so reproducibility is short and the reputation of the whole schema is hurt. I don't know, but 9 motivations for existing as human being seem really too much to me. Some make sense, but other are soo similar (at least for me...)... But 3 also seem really too few... 
Perhalps wouldn't be more easy to ask open questions to a wide audience, and then find out how many classes are out there? did you did that to arrive with 3 classes? do you know if the ennagram people did that? just dropping ideas... h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

It varies but, my love language is acts of service. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Sparky

ENIGMA15 said:


> It varies but, my love language is acts of service. Make of that what you will.


You might be Service-oriented primary, and Explorer-oriented or Discovery-oriented secondary



ilovegoodcheese said:


> That sounds nice! thank you!
> but also quite ENFPish.... mmh... :violin:
> .
> 
> 
> yes, plus names are impossible to remember... i think again the concept of ennagram is intersting but the way is implemented is too confusing, plus the same test is too short for the 9 variants with wings. Classification strategies always have the same granularity problems, if too few classes individuals are poolled together and precision is insufficiency, so classes are meaningless, if too many classes, the same individual is artificially and randomly assigned to one or another, so reproducibility is short and the reputation of the whole schema is hurt. I don't know, but 9 motivations for existing as human being seem really too much to me. Some make sense, but other are soo similar (at least for me...)... But 3 also seem really too few...
> Perhalps wouldn't be more easy to ask open questions to a wide audience, and then find out how many classes are out there? did you did that to arrive with 3 classes? do you know if the ennagram people did that? just dropping ideas... h:


I think Enneagram might be molded to the Catholic view of the nine sins, like Envy and Sloth.


----------



## ilovegoodcheese

Sparky said:


> I think Enneagram might be molded to the Catholic view of the nine sins, like Envy and Sloth.


9? I don't have too much idea about the catholic religion but were 7 isn't ? (from the movie  )
hhttps://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114369/


----------



## Sparky

ilovegoodcheese said:


> 9? I don't have too much idea about the catholic religion but were 7 isn't ? (from the movie  )
> hhttps://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114369/


Like the "Seven Deadlly Sins", but including Fear and Deceit

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_deadly_sins
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enneagram_of_Personality

-----------

If your first and secondar orientations are about Explorer and Project, then you are seeking Loves (satisfaction)

If your first and secondar orientations are about Project and Service, then you are seeking Joys (gratitude)

If your first and secondar orientations are about Explorer and Service, then you are seeking Wonders (appreciation)


----------



## Sparky

People with Project-oriented tertiary will seek inspiring thoughts (thoughts that give them strength), and wonders (appreciation) 

People with the Service-oriented tertiary will seek loving thoughts (thoughts that give comfort), and loves (satisfaction)

People with the Discovery-oriented tertiary will seek joyful thoughts (or thoughts that expand their energy), or joys (gratitude)


----------



## Sparky

According to somatotypes, I feel like Discovery- or joy-oriented people are ectomorphs, Service- or love-oriented people are endomorphs, and Project- or inspiration-oriented people are mesomorphs


----------



## Sparky

I have created a picture or diagram to summarize the three variations in career-orientation:

Amy Latina - Project-oriented; inspiration-based; "mesomorph" or "rugged"

Teresa Teng - Service-oriented, love-based, "endomorph" or "round"

Rika Izumi - Discovery-oriented, joy-based, "ectomorph" or "thin"


----------



## Mooncutter

I likr this a lot. It made perfect sense from the first moment I saw it. I tried it on myself and some friends and I think it checks out well. Seems legit.


----------



## Sparky

This is a summary of the career-orientations:

Primary orientation: this is the quality you bring to a group of people just by being who you are
•Project-oriented: desires to inspire others and achieve something together
•Service-oriented: desires to feel needed and loved
•Discovery-oriented: desires for personal freedom and joy

Secondary orientation: this is the quality you want others to experience or have
•Project-oriented secondary: desires others to feel appreciated 
•Service-oriented secondary: desires others to feel loved and satisfied
•Discovery-oriented secondary: desires others to feel gratitude and joyful

Tertiary orientation: this is the quality you seek to experience or feel
•Project-oriented tertiary: seeks out feelings of appreciation and inspiration
•Service-oriented tertiary: seeks out feelings of comfort and satisfaction
•Discovery-oriented tertiary: seeks out feelings of joy and uniqueness


----------



## Sparky

In terms of Wizard of Oz book, it appears that:

Project-oriented tertiary correlates to "lacking courage" (cowardly lion actually has project-oriented primary, though doesn't know it)
Service-oriented tertiary correlates to "lacking heart" (tin man actually has service-oriented primary, though doesn't know it)
Discovery-oriented tertiary correlates to "lacking a brain" (scarecrow has discovery-oriented primary, though doesn't know it)

Finally, not knowing your potential, who you are, and what you have correlates to "without a home" (Dorothy has the ability to go home the entire time, just doesn't realize it)


----------



## Sparky

*The Impact of Love Language on Career-orientation Temperaments, as in the case of Neutral Communists*


The Neutral Social Communists are well-known for having the service love language, while the Neutral Capital Communists are well-known for having the gifting love language. However, for both political personality types, they are usually missing the service-orientation in their primary or secondary (thus having tertiary service-orientation). Under normal circumstances, Neutral Social Communists are Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary, though in the case of someone with the Service love language, it appears to make them have the Service-oriented be primary. On the other hand, Neutral Capital Communists are Discovery-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary, though in the case of someone with the Gifting love language, it appears to make them have the Service-oriented be primary as well. While people with the Service-oriented primary tend to care the most about others, having a particular love language (in this case, service love language for Neutral Social Communists, and gifting love language for Neutral Capital Communists), appears to turn their otherwise service-oriented tertiary into service-oriented primary. 

Background information on the Political personality types: https://www.personalitycafe.com/mye...nhance-character-description-profiling-5.html


----------



## Sparky

To address the previous post, it appears that even though Neutral Communists might have the Service love language or Gifting love language, and while their demeanor appear like Service-oriented primary, it might actually deserve to be called pseudo-Service-oriented. Due to their love language, they still desire to feel needed, as in the case of Service-oriented primary people, though their primary motivation has to do with expressing love through the Service or Gifting methods.


----------



## Sparky

I have created a diagram showcasing the Project-oriented, Service-oriented, and Discovery-oriented people in the Capital Communist political personality type. In terms of _Wizard of Oz_, the Project-oriented people can be thought to "have heart", the Service-oriented people "have heart", while the Discovery-oriented people "have brain". While this doesn't mean the other areas are lacking in an individual, just that it details the particular preferences or focus for the different orientations, with respect to personality typing. 

These are the individuals on Wikipedia, in case anyone's interested: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wu_Zhonghua
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksandr_Vasilevsky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilya_Repin


----------



## Sparky

This is an update for the ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being people. Here are more information about the people presented:
​Lina Morgana
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayaka_Komatsu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Benatar

I feel like these three temperaments: inspiration-based; contentment-based; joy-based extend to the realm of physical objects, sounds (like music or language), and colors as well. In fact, if you go from inspiration to joy, the energy feels like that of expansion, while the energy is like contraction when going from joy to inspiration. For example, Inspiration-based primary and Love-based secondary (also Love-based primary and Joy-based secondary) will have an "expanded" feel to it. On the other-hand, Joy-based primary and Love-based secondary (also Love-based primary and Inspiration-based secondary). For the Neutral Social and Neutral Capital Communists, their orientations appear to be Inspiration-based primary and Joy-based secondary, and Joy-based primary and Inspiration-based secondary; their energy feels rather neutral, possibly chaotic, neither expansion or contraction, though more research is needed to verify this.


----------



## Sparky

I've created a thread called "Energy-Temperaments", which is really just Career Temperaments when applied to material objects, so thought it would be better to include it here: https://www.personalitycafe.com/mye...s-action-real-life-examples-temperaments.html


----------



## Sparky

Here is example diagram of the Service diagram as present in female, ENTP, Capital Communist, auditory learners, Energy-based beings, Wisdom-oriented Growth Temperament

Examples used:
Cici - Project-oriented 
 Sharon Tate - Service-oriented
Faith Hill - Discovery-oriented








If you are not logged in, please view the image using this link: Visionneuse images - Noelshack - http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/22/4/1559234276-career-temp-capcom.jpg


----------



## Sparky

Example diagram of the Service diagram as present in female, ENTP, Social Communist, auditory learners, Energy-based beings, Wisdom-oriented Growth Temperament. I have used Rika Izumi in earlier example diagram, though realized she is actually of the Truth-oriented Growth Temperament, instead of Wisdom, so therefore I have changed it to that of Myehzhzh, a DouyuTV streamer. 








If you are not logged in, please view image using this link: Visionneuse images - Noelshack - http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/23/3/1559754072-career-orientation-entp-socom.jpg


----------



## Sparky

I have updated the Career Temperaments for the ENTP, CapCom, auditory learner, Energy beings, because the Discovery Temperament appears to be the Experience-oriented in the Experience Temperament.








Visionneuse images - Noelshack - http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/47/1/1574033045-career-temp-entp-capcom.jpg


----------



## Sparky

Just want to update the diagrams:




















You can also view the diagrams here: career orientation socom update — Postimage.org and career orientation capcom update2 — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky

Here is a Career Temperament diagram update for ENTP CapCom, with just a picture change for Service-oriented:









You can view the diagram here: career orientation capcom update3 — Postimage.org

I have also created diagrams for Assertive Champion Temperament, ENTP, auditory learner, Energy-based beings, affirmation love language:

















You can view the diagrams here: career entp socom assertive — Postimage.org and career temp entp capcom assertive2 — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky

Vera and Maria Ozawa appear to have similar MBTI+ personality, so I have replaced Vera with Faye Wong, and Vera replaces Maria Ozawa for the Discovery-oriented:









You can view the image here: career temp entp capcom assertive3 — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky

An update on ENTP, assertive, CapCom, in which Harley Dean is replaced by Fang Jing, as Harley Dean is more of a "Polynesian-Aztec-Ancient Egyptian" type.









You can also view the diagram here: entp assertive capcom — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky

This is a diagram showing the INFJ, Assertive Champion Temperament, SoCom, Hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language








You can also view the diagram here: career temp infj — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky

An update on the Career Temperament diagram for ENTP, SoCom, auditory learner, Energy beings, Charmer Champion Temperament, in which Avril Lavigne is added for the Project-oriented:
















career temp socom entp — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread

Nou.

But either servive orientated or production orientated.


----------



## Sparky

There are possibly no Career Temperaments for ENTP, auditory learner, quality time love language.

Career Temperaments also appear to be absent for ENTP, auditory learner, physical intimacy love language,

It's also absent for INFJ, hands-on, affirmation love language

INFJ, auditory learner, physical intimacy and quality time love language appear to be also free of Career Temperaments

ENTP, hands-on learner, affirmation love language also don't have Career Temperaments

The absence of Career Temperaments possibly mean that they are "more ancient or coming first into being" on the "genealogical time scale".

Interestingly, INFJ and ENTP, hands-on, affirmation love language appear to be absent of Directional Temperament as well: MBTI+: Emotional Directions or Emotional Direction...


----------



## Zionas

I would appreciate it if you could type me again based on what you typed me as last time, the photos etc. Using this set of criteria.


----------



## Sparky

Zionas said:


> I would appreciate it if you could type me again based on what you typed me as last time, the photos etc. Using this set of criteria.


I don't think there is Career Temperament for the ENFP, hands-on learner, affirmation love language type.


----------



## Zionas

Eh, makes sense I guess. I’ve never had a burning desire to “have a career” or to “make my way”.


----------



## Sparky

infj entp soul cycle — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky

entp infj soul cycle — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Mooncutter

Hey there! So I developed a six tiered personality type theory with the original concept that started this thread being one of them. I came across if maybe 7-8 years ago in a different post. But I named the "service" category "task" instead. So for me it was "task" / "project" / "discovery". A primary and a secondary. The post is called:

*THE SIX LAYERS OF HUMAN PERSONALITY TYPE: AFFINITY ATTRIBUTE, TRAUMA PERSONALITY, CORE FIX, MYERS-BRIGGS, ENNEAGRAM, INSTINCTUAL VARIANTS*

The title is linked. I also analysed Elon Musk with this theory. Link here.
The entire structure is outlined here:

*Affinity Attribute* (Task-execution, Self-discovery, Project)
*Trauma Personality* (Task Trauma Person, Social Trauma Person, Performance Trauma Person)
*Core Fix* (Confidence vs Insecurity fix)
*Myers-Briggs* (16 types)
*Enneagram* (9 archetypes)
*Instinctual variants* (Self-preservation instinct, Social instinct, Sexual instinct)
Introduction (from the post)​
Let me write a short introduction before we get going. So I’ve had this website for a while and then I wrote a different type of personality type analysis of Elon Musk (whom I admire) and it blew up and became the most visited page on this entire website.

Almost every personality type analysis on this website follow the same formula. I first talk about their Myers-Briggs type, I then talk about their their Enneagram type. But with Elon Musk, I added another three layers to the personality type analysis.

Which I have now come to call — the “Affinity Attribute”, “Trauma Personality”, and “Core Fix”. The first was taken from a Personality Café forum post many years ago, and the other two I invented myself fairly recently.

The first one (Affinity Attribute) has been a part of my own personality type theory bank for several years, but I have not used it on this website. The other two are completely new.

I start this post with the new content, which I follow up with an overview of the 8 Myers-Briggs traits, the 9 Enneagram types, and the 3 Instinctual variants.

Here is a brief description of the three new attributes:


*Affinity Attribute* (you have a natural affinity towards executing tasks, discovering new things, or starting up projects)
*Trauma Personality* (your brain dumps all the emotional garbage in one of three regions of the brain: the task execution region, the social region, the “hightened state” region)
*Core Fix* (At the deepest core of your being, you have a Confidence/Pleasure fix, or an Insecurity/Questioning fix)

The “Affinity Attribute”, the “Trauma Personality”, the “Core Fix”, Myers-Briggs, Enneagram, and Instinctual variants — form a six layered “blueprint” of human personality. The aim if this post is to outline this theory. Which takes us to point number one!


----------



## Sparky

Mooncutter said:


> Hey there! So I developed a six tiered personality type theory with the original concept that started this thread being one of them. I came across if maybe 7-8 years ago in a different post. But I named the "service" category "task" instead. So for me it was "task" / "project" / "discovery". A primary and a secondary. The post is called:
> 
> *THE SIX LAYERS OF HUMAN PERSONALITY TYPE: AFFINITY ATTRIBUTE, TRAUMA PERSONALITY, CORE FIX, MYERS-BRIGGS, ENNEAGRAM, INSTINCTUAL VARIANTS*
> 
> The title is linked. I also analysed Elon Musk with this theory. Link here.
> The entire structure is outlined here:
> 
> *Affinity Attribute* (Task-execution, Self-discovery, Project)
> *Trauma Personality* (Task Trauma Person, Social Trauma Person, Performance Trauma Person)
> *Core Fix* (Confidence vs Insecurity fix)
> *Myers-Briggs* (16 types)
> *Enneagram* (9 archetypes)
> *Instinctual variants* (Self-preservation instinct, Social instinct, Sexual instinct)
> Introduction (from the post)​
> Let me write a short introduction before we get going. So I’ve had this website for a while and then I wrote a different type of personality type analysis of Elon Musk (whom I admire) and it blew up and became the most visited page on this entire website.
> 
> Almost every personality type analysis on this website follow the same formula. I first talk about their Myers-Briggs type, I then talk about their their Enneagram type. But with Elon Musk, I added another three layers to the personality type analysis.
> 
> Which I have now come to call — the “Affinity Attribute”, “Trauma Personality”, and “Core Fix”. The first was taken from a Personality Café forum post many years ago, and the other two I invented myself fairly recently.
> 
> The first one (Affinity Attribute) has been a part of my own personality type theory bank for several years, but I have not used it on this website. The other two are completely new.
> 
> I start this post with the new content, which I follow up with an overview of the 8 Myers-Briggs traits, the 9 Enneagram types, and the 3 Instinctual variants.
> 
> Here is a brief description of the three new attributes:
> 
> 
> *Affinity Attribute* (you have a natural affinity towards executing tasks, discovering new things, or starting up projects)
> *Trauma Personality* (your brain dumps all the emotional garbage in one of three regions of the brain: the task execution region, the social region, the “hightened state” region)
> *Core Fix* (At the deepest core of your being, you have a Confidence/Pleasure fix, or an Insecurity/Questioning fix)
> 
> The “Affinity Attribute”, the “Trauma Personality”, the “Core Fix”, Myers-Briggs, Enneagram, and Instinctual variants — form a six layered “blueprint” of human personality. The aim if this post is to outline this theory. Which takes us to point number one!


Task oriented sounds very Memory-primary, though it will work too. Here is information about the Intelligence Temperament of Memory, Analysis, and Logic:








Intelligence Temperaments: Five Fundamental...


While the Nine Types of Intelligence just about covers every aspects of what people do, there apparently are three fundamental temperaments, with a primary, secondary, and tertiary function, that govern people's preference for analyzing the data they gather. While Environment Temperament deals...




www.personalitycafe.com





Hi, thank you for sharing. Certain aspects appear to be related to energetics as well, besides covering certain points in MBTI+ like Frequency Temperament. You might also be interested in Growth Temperament: MBTI+: Experience Temperaments (Truth-oriented...

Speaking of which, Experience oriented Growth Temperament might actually be the other side of the Enneagram chart (between the clockwise [Universal Oneness] and the counterclockwise [Think and You shall Achieve]), so that one person who appears, Wisdom-oriented for example, is Think-and-You Shall Achieve, while the other, Experience-oriented for example, is Universal Oneness.

You can also read up on energetics (the energy beneath your feet [heavier feeling that leads you in the right direction, and for better information processing])








Feeling Energy under your feet (like the ground is...


When I feel energy under my feet, like the ground underneath is heavier, it feels more natural and everything flows more smoothly. I can now feel how much food I'm eating, better process emotions as they come, as well as knowing the type of exercise that best fits my personality. This will lead...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky

Here is an update to the "Soul Cycle" diagrams, specifically linking between the male and female forms of INFJ hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, assertive champion temperament, with the ENTP assertive and charmer Champion temperament, auditory learner, affirmation primary physical intimacy secondary, of the complimentary political temperament (between SoCom hands-on learner INFJ and CapCom auditory learner ENTP in this case), using the connection to Career Temperament as examples:


























Album — Postimages







postimg.cc












entp infj soul cycle2 — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky

Career Temperament examples for ENTP, SoCom, auditory learner, affirmation love language primary (physical intimacy love language secondary), Charmer Champion Temperament. This is an update from a previous diagram, in which they were explained to be Assertive Champion Temperament, instead of Charmer Temperament, and the Discovery-oriented had Milla Jovovich as the example, though she is actually of the Gifting Love Language.

















careertemp socom entp — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky

There is a link between the Work Temperament, with its Psychic Modalities, and the Orwell Temperament. There is also a link between the Orwell Temperament, and the Career Temperament. Interestingly, the Flexible-oriented Career Temperament in ENTP is different from the other three, in that they are either Affirmation primary with hands-on learner, or of the secondary love language being primary (like being either Physical Intimacy Love Language or Quality Time Love Language), as opposed to having Affirmation primary with auditory learner like for the other three.

*Team-oriented people* (previously called Project-oriented) prefer to work in a group setting with team members.

*Audience-oriented people* (previously called Service-oriented) prefer to work with an audience.

*Independence-oriented people* (previously called Discovery-oriented) prefer to work alone or independently.

*Flexible-oriented people* are fine with all three types of work environment.

*For the INFJ, physical intimacy love language:

Team-oriented *INFJ are those of the Strategist Orwell Temperament.
*Audience-oriented *INFJ are those of the Conformist Orwell Temperament
*Independence-oriented *INFJ are those of the Pioneer Orwell Temperament
*Flexible-oriented *INFJ are those of the Enabler Orwell Temperament

*For ENTP, affirmation intimacy love language and physical intimacy love language:

Team-oriented* ENTP are those of the Enabler Orwell Temperament
*Audience-oriented* ENTP are those of the Conformist Orwell Temperament
*Independence-oriented* ENTP are those of the Pioneer Orwell Temperament
*Flexible-oriented* ENTP are those of the Strategist Orwell Temperament. In this case, they are either of the Affirmation love language primary Physical Intimacy Love Language secondary, hands-on learner, or of the Physical-Intimacy Love Language. The Affirmation love language primary Physical Intimacy Love Language secondary, auditory learner are either Conformist, Enabler, or Pioneer.


----------



## Sparky

Team-oriented people are interested in Wisdom, so "seek a righteous path, and wisdom will be yours" can be helpful to them.

Audience-oriented people are interested in Soul Development, so "seek the righteous path for awareness to self-improve" can be helpful. Improving things starts with improving the self, after all.

One-on-One or Independence-oriented people are interested in Truth, so "seek the righteous path for truth" (in your topic of interest) can be helpful. Also, one can take how Nikola Tesla said, “If you want to find the secrets of the universe, think in terms of energy, frequency and vibration," as well as Einstein's "there is a right way to do anything."

Also, one must know to "seek the righteous path for soul development and finding your romantic love". This consists wishing others to find the love of their life. Flexible-oriented people appear to be especially keen on this.

----------

For Physical Intimacy Love Language INFJ, if the Mind-oriented Directional Temperament is Team-oriented Career Temperament, then it's Growth Temperament is Wisdom. The Others-oriented Directional Temperament is therefore One-on-One or Independence-oriented Career Temperament, and the Growth Temperament is Truth. The Body-oriented Directional Temperament is Audience-oriented Career Temperament, and the Growth Temperament is Self-improvement.

For Quality Time Love Language INFJ, if the Mind-oriented Directional Temperament is Audience-oriented Career Temperament, the Others-oriented Directional Temperament is therefore One-on-One or Independence-oriented Career Temperament, and the Growth Temperament is Truth. The Body-oriented Directional Temperament is Team-oriented Career Temperament, and the Growth Temperament is Wisdom.


This ties the Career Temperament with Directional Temperament and Growth Temperament.


----------



## Sparky

There also appears to be:

*Environment-oriented people*, who are like Independence-oriented people, though have team-oriented primary (audience-oriented secondary)
*Connection-oriented people*, who are like Independence-oriented people, though have audience-oriented primary (team-oriented secondary)

Independence-oriented people appear to have equal amount of Team-oriented and Audience-oriented, which makes the two effects sort of cancel


----------



## Sparky

*Values* *or Environment-Connection-SlowVibration-oriented* - "Seek a righteous path to fill a need you found" is especially interesting, or how the environment, and housing relates to societal values
*Memory or Team-Audience-FastVibration-oriented* - "Seek a righteous path for lasting connections and memories" is especially interesting


----------



## Sparky

Environment-oriented people can also be called *Web-of-all-Things oriented* people, because they focus on the interconnectedness of objects. This is in addition to Wisdom, Truth, and Experience, that the Team-oriented, Independent-oriented and Audience-oriented people focus on, respectively. 

Connection-oriented people can be called *Conditions oriented* people, because they focus on the conditions that bring about new values, views, and doings (like how structure and habitation affects views on living, political and religious aspects of life, among others).

Values or Environment-Connection-SlowVibration-oriented can be called *Circumstance oriented people*, because they focus on the righteous path for the right circumstance. For example, certain circumstances desire one follow a righteous path for truth, while other circumstances desire one follow a righteous path for wisdom. It's about what to use in what situation.

Memory or Team-Audience-FastVibration-oriented can be called *Beautiful Life oriented people*, because they focus on beauty and comfort in people's lives, especially pretaining to environment, cleanliness, relaxedness, elegance, beauty, etc.


----------

